# New HD to come soon after May 5?



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

I did a search and didn't find anything, so if this post exists, please direct me there. But with some of the channels changing as of May 5, do we know if there are some other HD channels waiting in the wings to fill in the old spots? Are there any new HD stations that we're aware of, and I'm not referring to the group that just came out earlier this month.
Thanks!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

There are some notes in another thread ...
A couple of hidden HD channels were added yesterday -
4111 TMP40 and 4192 TMP41 ... In SD 111 is DIY and 192 is Investigation Discovery.
4137 TMP13 and 4153 TMP63 also exist (and have been uplinked for a while) ... In SD 137 is QVC and 153 is the Outdoor Channel.

Those four would be a good start. I believe DIY's official HD launch is May 1st (Saturday). The other three are already HD on other systems. Uplinks don't always lead to launches, but there is no launch without an uplink.


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

When did the G4, TCM and a few others show up? I search every month or so and this morning was that day I think I added 3-5 new HD channels that I never heard anything about.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Galaxie6411 said:


> When did the G4, TCM and a few others show up?


April 19th.

http://dish.client.shareholder.com/releasedetail.cfm?ReleaseID=460944


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Galaxie6411 said:


> When did the G4, TCM and a few others show up? I search every month or so and this morning was that day I think I added 3-5 new HD channels that I never heard anything about.


And it was the driving force in the creation of the thread stickied at the top of this forum:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=175902


----------



## lamp525 (Nov 3, 2006)

I live in Maine and did not get any on the new HD channels on the 19th ..Will I be able to get these on tge 5th (if they sow up)


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks, with all the forums I visit I tend to over look sticky's since they are usually worthless.

I often winder how many people never know they have all these new HD channels but that would require them to set up a personalized channel list and if they can do that they probably check for the new HD channels from time to time.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I've often said... Dish and Time Warner (in my experience) are equally notorious for not telling customers when new channels launch OR if new equipment is needed to watch those new channels.

I find out most things Dish by reading here... and my father finds out most things Time Warner because I tell him of things I read from AVSForum!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

lamp525 said:


> I live in Maine and did not get any on the new HD channels on the 19th ..Will I be able to get these on tge 5th (if they sow up)


My guess would be no, if the reason you didn't get the others was because of having a 110/119/61.5 configuration.

It looks like from now on, you need the full eastern or western arc to get all the HD available... and I know that's an issue right now in some markets where their locals are only on a sat that forces a mixed-bag config.

Hopefully Dish straightens that out soon.


----------

